# What Pizzes Yaa Off the Most In The Snow Plow Biz??



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Lets hear It.. tell Us what you hate about this Biz.wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It snows and I have to plow my seasonal contracts!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Cars (usually taxis) that sneek up on you when you are doing a lot.

People not calling back, signing contracts till the last minute before the snow hits the ground.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

that i think the day is coming when the plowguy, that plows as his business is going to be extinct.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, let's see...Here's a few..lol. The cars that do sneak up behind you on a run...drives me up the wall, Seeing other plowers plow snow into the street...So unprofessional !, Seeing a sloppy job, Seeing a vehicle that is in no way shape or form to be plowing snow, The lonely car that is parked smack dead center of the lot,


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

LOWBALLERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Not so much the cars but the 3' posts. The same dark brown ones that you stuck an orange stake next to, wrapping both with flourescent tape because you knew it was in a bad spot. Unfortunately the same post that some one stole your brand new stake from removing the flagging tape as well; for who knows what reason. The same one that beat the snot out of your rear bumper which in turn left a large crease in the corner panel. Anyone have a used bumper for an 04 2500HD they want to get rid of?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

employees that call in sick when its time to plow because they have a hangover or are still too drunk from the night before.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

late payers!:realmad: This year Ive decided to keep a semi truck load full of snow to return to anyones property if someone decides to be late!


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

It not snowing enough for my taste. I kinda like moneypayup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Shopping carts.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sightseers


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

JD Dave;430517 said:


> Shopping carts.


If they don't remove them before we arrive, they get plowed! When we show up, they come running out the store to collect them. This is at an A&P...


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Cars that park right in my path when piling snow! Then they get pissed cause they have to move their car. Also when they park right in or next to my windrow! They see me, they know I'm plowing, but yet they still park so I have to go around. Then I get complaints that there are boogers on the lot!!!:realmad: :realmad:



Oh yea... I love shopping carts! They're a blast to hit around the lot! Clearly stated in contracts, not responsible for damaged shopping carts.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wicked500R;430520 said:


> If they don't remove them before we arrive, they get plowed! When we show up, they come running out the store to collect them. This is at an A&P...


I don't let the guys wreck the carts after I found out they cost 125 to $200. We get payed well for what we do.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

JD Dave;430517 said:


> Shopping carts.


I LOVE SHOPPING CARTS!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

How about the cart that's in the middle of the pile that won't be found till spring.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmmmm how about that?!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

stroker79;430534 said:


> I LOVE SHOPPING CARTS!


You sure someone wasn't pushing it. LOL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

JD Dave;430540 said:


> You sure someone wasn't pushing it. LOL


 not sure, lets check snofarmers pedestrian catcher


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I had someone call asking when I would be there BEFORE it even started to snow. They are with someone else now


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

when i was a sub i would not know my route until usually the first snow, so it was a very interesting first time out each year. trying to find all the accounts in the middle of a storm.
so far the worst was last year, spent 1/2 an hr looking for a drive, no markers, no numbers on any mail boxes. was told their are markers so show the parking area, which was 1/8 mile back in the woods so no way to see that from the road. 
the number one thing that pisses me off is people out to get milk at 3 am who do not know how to use their turn signals.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

no snow poorly designed parking lots


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

The people in this business that think they have some right to be paid for doing nothing other than checking the weather channel and the people that pay them to do so.

Corrosion.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

running out of gas


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

stroker79;430543 said:


> not sure, lets check snofarmers pedestrian catcher


Humm, It's all most full! 
What were thay wearing?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*things I hate*

1. Your crew spends a couple hours on a town-home site, loads up the skid and proceeds to drive by some dumb *** who has just decided to come out and pull his car into the garage. He then calls the property manager to say that we "missed" his drive. TOO COMMON!

2. The folks that just cannot seem to recognize that a big pile of snow usually indicates the place where snow is plowed to. Despite many open spaces, they park next to the pile during a storm for their own convenience. I sometimes drop piles around a site when I arrive just to "herd" these people away from storage areas.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

My biggest and pretty much only complaint about this job.

Having the weather man at 5 pm saying we're getting snow tonight, 3-6" between 10 pm and 4 am.

Having the same weather man at 6 pm say that we're getting 4-8" between midnight and 6 am.

Having the same weather man at 10 pm say we're getting 1-3" from 2 am until 6 am.

Being fired up for snow, to the point that I cannot sleep, so keep getting out of bed every hour to check the radar on the computer and look outside.

Midnight, no snow on radar, no snow on ground.

1 am, snow on radar, nothing falling from the sky, air is too dry.

2 am snow on radar, 3 flakes falling from sky.

3 am, snow on radar, ground is white, but no depth.

4 am, no snow on radar, no snow falling.

5 am, no snow on radar, no snow falling.

6 am, no snow on radar, 3" on the ground. Where'd that come from??

7 am, calls from clients wondering why we hadn't plowed yet, after all the weather man the day before at 5 pm said we were getting 3-6" of snow by 4 am.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Morons that park right in front of a pile of snow. 

Morons that refuse to park where I ask them too during a storm to make their life easier and so I can clear the maximum amount of area except right where they are parked.

Morons who think they can call me and say don't plow its only 3", I can get in and out no problem.

Other plow guys, includes home owners and contractors that leave a mess in the road. I usually carve a big pile of snow out of the town bank and stuff the end of their driveway full in the middle of the night! problem is they are to stupid to figure out why it happened.

Morons that think " It stopped snowing, there can't possibly be any plow trucks still out, backing out into the road. Lets do 70MPH in 50MPH zone! "

Mouth breathers that think four or five years after they screwed you for a few bucks, they can call and you will forget they owe you money! ( Anything under a $100 I right off, anything over that I take them to court. )


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

LwnmwrMan22;430771 said:


> My biggest and pretty much only complaint about this job.
> 
> Having the weather man at 5 pm saying we're getting snow tonight, 3-6" between 10 pm and 4 am.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

People that pull their car from a snowy spot to an area you have cleared, in order to clean it off.

People that hit the road without clearing their back windows, roof, hood, trunk, and mirrors of snow and are peering through a six inch hole in the windshields inside frost. And then when one of those people backs in to your truck as a result. 

Those are just a couple of the minor gripes.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The one person in our office building that decides to come in around 4:00 am in the middle of a blizzard and they park right in the middle of my main run down the parking lot. And I hate if something doesn't work. Except I'd think that is highly unusual because I'm running GMC and Boss!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

AMEN!!!! This stresses me out soooo bad. And it pisses me off I can't do anything about it!!!!!



LwnmwrMan22;430771 said:


> My biggest and pretty much only complaint about this job.
> 
> Having the weather man at 5 pm saying we're getting snow tonight, 3-6" between 10 pm and 4 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;430966 said:


> Except I'd think that is highly unusual because I'm running GMC and Boss!


I'm going to have to agree with you on that one!!!


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Carts*

I do one grocery store. It just opened this year. I put in my contract that if we have to get out to move a cart thats in the way its 20.00 per cart. So far they have had the carts out of the way. And when we signed the contract they understood why I had that clause in the contract. So if it comes a time where we have to move a cart then its really thier fault and it pays for my slow down while plowing


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

How bout when you take your plow In to the dealer for a minor repair...well before the snow fall...and its in there for over a week...and then they don't return your phone calls 

This happened to me last week...ended up going down there first thing In the morning and hauling It back out.....picked up a seal kit and fixed it myself...Just to think I was ready to buy another plow and 2 salters from this Micky mouse shop.wesport 
Happy winter all
Daner:waving:


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

The homeowners that decide they have to pull into the garage every tme they come home even though they will be leaving in 5 min and have to reposition and pack all the snow in the entire drive. Why even have me come and plow. The kids that are rippin donuts in the parking lot you are trying to plow. The people who remove the steaks befor the first snow so you have to get out and see where all the edges are. No wonder we would all rather plow in the middle of the night. The person who is going to go for a joy ride and see what the town looks like, and the one who has no common sense to stay out of our way.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

pour design of parking lots who in the world draws these things up its gotta be some ****** form the south or cali. people who dont clean off there cars or dont turn on there head lights. nobodys coming u look 50 times u back out boooom theres a car where in the world did that come from. dealers who rip u off i got a 40 grand truck in because it fell apart u should give me eactly what i have to drive around in while ur fixing it


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Driveways that dead-end at the garage doors.

Garages with the doors under the eaves instead of at the gable end.

Sign posts, garbage cans, shrubs, stone walls, and other cutsie-poo decorations within 15 feet of the driveway.

Empty garages with cars parked outside in my way.

People who won't keep their cars in one place until I ask them to move. There are a couple of places where I wish I had the nerve to get out and ask for their keys before I start plowing. 

Second home owners who don't tell you they are arriving at oh-my-god o'clock in the morning midweek, then call to complain that they haven't been plowed.

Snow shovels left at the scene when these same people get stuck and dig their way out. 

Dogs and children running loose while I am trying to plow.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

_I agree on the Idiots that design these places!_ 
Condo complexes with no where to put snow, tight corners, traffic circles on hills, steep drives ending in garage doors and little parking areas scattered every where.
Then there is the idiot walking behind you at 4AM across the parking lot your plowing.
The _Morning Moron _race to work. It Snowed? ---- DUH, they been telling you for 4 days now a big snow's coming!


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Customers who call 3-4 times to see when you are coming to plow their drive, eventhough you told them appprox. what time you would be there. They have been customers for two years and they know I always show up, but yet they call. They are not my customers this year.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*what pisses Ya OFF the Most?*



bribrius;430439 said:


> that i think the day is coming when the plowguy, that plows as his business is going to be extinct.


bribius Your 100 % RIGHT! & that DAY is Not Comming its HERE! w/ more & more New 4X4s & Used on Sales Lots & one in just about every driveway & on Here New Bees inquiring as to What Plow they should Buy?? & Plowers w/ Older equipment Commonly being refered to Here as {the LOWBALLERS} Common Scence Dictates theres Simply Too many! as here Locally Most Malls & Shoping Centers are being Plowed by Construction Contractors & most Middel Sized Businesses have their Own & Plow other Mid Sized Business {Freinds!} that leaves Private Homes so lets tell IT like It really IS! all You Guys w/ New $50,000 Dollar Rigs have FUN? & to All You w/ older Equpment {Myself Included!} 96 Ford F-350 w/ My Blizzard Go for IT!! as the GUY w/that New Truck Can*t compete Price Wise! & He knows IT! thus All the Chatter in referance to LOWBALLERS! as He thinks? He should Get More $$ because He has a New Truck {Get REAL} & all those that SAY! I wont drop my Plow for Less? than Such? & Such? $$ well theres a lot that WILL! & to All the GUYS that Plow by DEPTH? I assume? Your Customers Order their SNOW? so You can Charge More? as I Dono? I Plow by the STORM 3 inches of three FeeT same PRICE! I been Plowing longer than Most Here have LIVED! & I*M what Most Call a NO! BULL **** GUY! I tell IT exactally as I SEE IT! & some? on this SITE Don*t like to hear the TRUTH! as I read Here every DAY & the BLA BLA BLA!/ B/S! gets pretty Deep at Times! & w/ That having been SAID! Lets ALL get REAL! as this Plowing Business IS Now! getting very Competitive & Common Scense Dictates Its Goimg to get WORSE! any ONE want to ARGUE that FACT? --Ole Tower--


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

bribrius said:


> that i think the day is coming when the plowguy, that plows as his business is going to be extinct.


by the looks of all the global warming i have been hearing about, i think this business is for sure going to become extinct


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with those who said about the poorly designed parking lots. There are many times I thought to myself, "this job would be so much easier if...."

Just some of the things that get me fuming :angry::

Man hole lids that stick 1/2" above the asphalt. 
Low spots in lots with no drains, so all the melt off freezes and forms a skating rink.
Parked cars and the people parking them in the most inconvenient spots possible.
The kids that pull out the curb markers and who use them as javelins and sword fight with them. (I actually caught them once last year.)
Weather men. They all poor at guessing, just some are worse than others.
Tailgate spreaders. 
Open rear differentials.
Salt corrosion.
My worthless local plow dealer. They are horrible. Service is sub par, and some of their prices are above list price/MSRP. 

I think I'm done ranting for now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My kids use my stakes from my own driveway for sword fights. It looks like fun. LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ole Tower;431656 said:


> bribius Your 100 % RIGHT! & that DAY is Not Comming its HERE! w/ more & more New 4X4s & Used on Sales Lots & one in just about every driveway & on Here New Bees inquiring as to What Plow they should Buy?? & Plowers w/ Older equipment Commonly being refered to Here as {the LOWBALLERS} Common Scence Dictates theres Simply Too many! as here Locally Most Malls & Shoping Centers are being Plowed by Construction Contractors & most Middel Sized Businesses have their Own & Plow other Mid Sized Business {Freinds!} that leaves Private Homes so lets tell IT like It really IS! all You Guys w/ New $50,000 Dollar Rigs have FUN? & to All You w/ older Equpment {Myself Included!} 96 Ford F-350 w/ My Blizzard Go for IT!! as the GUY w/that New Truck Can*t compete Price Wise! & He knows IT! thus All the Chatter in referance to LOWBALLERS! as He thinks? He should Get More $$ because He has a New Truck {Get REAL} & all those that SAY! I wont drop my Plow for Less? than Such? & Such? $$ well theres a lot that WILL! & to All the GUYS that Plow by DEPTH? I assume? Your Customers Order their SNOW? so You can Charge More? as I Dono? I Plow by the STORM 3 inches of three FeeT same PRICE! I been Plowing longer than Most Here have LIVED! & I*M what Most Call a NO! BULL **** GUY! I tell IT exactally as I SEE IT! & some? on this SITE Don*t like to hear the TRUTH! as* I read Here every DAY & the BLA BLA BLA!/ B/S! gets pretty Deep at Times! *& w/ That having been SAID! Lets ALL get REAL! as this Plowing Business IS Now! getting very Competitive & Common Scense Dictates Its Goimg to get WORSE! any ONE want to ARGUE that FACT? --Ole Tower--


 "I read Here every DAY & the BLA BLA BLA!/ B/S! gets pretty Deep at Times! "
Hey we agree!

You smell that bla bla bla B/s!
wear are my boots bla bla bla.

He should get and charge what the snow removal service is worth regard less of what his costs are.
Older rusty unmaintained equipment is not up to the task of being reliable. 
Most businessmen do not want old rust buckets plowing there lots as it reflects a poor image on them also.

So ole tower we all should ether quit plowing or plow for free as this industry is dead?

Dam those guys that can afford new trucks!

Bla bla bla!
It takes money to make money or does it?

lol j/k
Jmo.
These opinions are not necessarily those of anyone.
Damn these loratab 7.5's are good
I can not be held responsible.....:waving:

P.S. I didn't say anything about his ability to manipulate the English language.

Ho! yea! back on topic...

Lack of a snow.
Drinking 2 gallons of coffee and only having a bladder that can hold a quart it's 10degs, snowing, blowing and you have to gooooooo....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

half the reason i dont put up like any stakes come spring no stakes to be found. and the ones u do get broke in half i know for a fact i didnt run that over. And yet they wonder y the price goes up.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ole Tower, I have to say I agree with you....

Thead ABC....check out pics of my new 4-door, extendo cab, 8ft bed, 4 mpg while plowing, $40K rig.....

Thread xyz.....I hate small driveways and lowerballers.

Luckily I'm from Maine and there just isn't enough money in this state to support that...people keep a Craftsman lawn tractor with a blade or blower, an old Bronco, or like yours truely, a 1992 Explorer with 245K miles on it an a 6ft blade....plows like an animal.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

JCByrd24;432016 said:


> Ole Tower, I have to say I agree with you....
> 
> Thead ABC....check out pics of my new 4-door, extendo cab, 8ft bed, 4 mpg while plowing, $40K rig.....
> 
> ...


things have changed a lot over the years. now they make a plow for almost any type of vehicle. "personal plows" and atv plows, garden tractor plows. the competition in the plow manufacturers market has caused them to expand product lines to supply for virtually any price range and consumer need. also off brand plows that people can pick up for not much more than a price of a snowblower is allowing those without much money to still not require a plowing service.

before you ordered a plow for a truck. now they ship them too the dealerships and put them on trucks before the truck is even sold. A whole different enviroment has developed. it comes down to more choices for a potential customer and hiring a snow removal service just being one of the choices. If a customer doesnt like the price or has a bad experience with a snow removal service they start looking at all these other options.

the best defense the industry has is superior and unflawed customer service. unfortunatley with the competition increase from manufacturers selling more and more snowplows every year to more people the plowing service providers are taking on more and more customers to increase profit and lower costs. The result being lower standards of service and customers looking at the other options.

years ago a household had one television. now a household has at least three. years ago you might find one snowplow blade for every five hundred driveways. now there is one snow plow blade for every fifty. The only thing that is saving the industry are the minority left that are still incapable of doing it themselves, and those to lazy to do it themself. the first of which can be decreased further with each addition of something to a product line. the second of which can change if the service begins to be considered too expensive.

i obviously dont see the snowremoval industry dying out next year. i am troubled by the trend it has taken. we live in a nation of consumers. if someone is willing to make a product people will buy it. i see the average consumer easily justifying buying something for snowremoval. even if they cant justify it financially they will buy it anyway just like eighty percent of the rest of the products they buy. the consumer buys much dumber things. most of those on this board including myself are a perfect example of the american consumer buying things they dont really need or cant justify.

as far as commercial contracts there was a time most companies had a truck shoved out back and took care of their own snow removal. as professional companies developed and lawsuits flourished it became easier to hire the work out. that does not mean the snow removal service cannot be replaced. lots of downtime on seasonal business pushes more and more into snow removal. this is scarier than anything since many of them have a goal of keeping guys off unemployment while paying minimum equipment payments and making a profit is a secondary concern. not to say they dont want to make money but for lots its basically filler for downtime. this does not make for high bidding. 
many commercial customers will revert back to doing it themself if the incoming bids are too high anyway. some already are. you think a company that has two hundred tractor trailers is afraid to buy a dump truck and excavator? smaller companies only need to go back to putting the pickup (which they may already own a few) in the back of the lot with a plow on it again. that gives you a ceiling on what you can charge to a commercial account. you need to be able to do it cheaper than they can do it themselves and save them headaches.. that is what they want.

most of this has all been said on plowsite before. i just thought i would explain my first post in this thread a little better and say i agree with oletowers post.. its my basic grasp on the situation. sad thing is we are all the cause of it. the old timer in the old truck isnt the scumbag lowballer. he was perfectly fine until we all came along and flooded the market. im sure someone will add a more detailed outlook better than mine im a novice.
there is still money out there to be made for now. sorry for the long run on post.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

guys, alot of you are forgetting, many of the COMMERCIAL sites simply cant plow there own lot, many times there insurance wont cover certain things, such as doing own maintencance and grounds keeping. because if something was to go wrong, there insurance company would much rather go after the contracers insurance rather then simply paying.
could they do it, possibly, but never will you see for example a "walmart employee" plowing there lot,
do i agree with the residential market droping, yes, it is. thats why i dont touch them, not even if they stop me when im out in a storm and they offer money.
and i think its funny how most the a MAINE guys are complaning, i guess you can tell they are in the cacabrush, not as many commercial spots.
i have had no shortage on commercail accounts and get calls everyday. dont know what you guys are talking about


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

bribruis, dont want to start anything, but last time i checked your not exactly a big outfit, and i think your mind is in a homeowner with plow truck mentality getting a few bucks for drives, and while doing them trying to figure out how the other guys are making the big bucks..
i quote high, for plowing and salting, i get contracts season and per push, i have 15 large accounts, and a couple smaller commercial. if im not making top doller for my time and effort then i will start working for someone rather then having all the pressure on my shoulders.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hotshot4819;432106 said:


> bribruis, dont want to start anything, but last time i checked your not exactly a big outfit, and i think your mind is in a homeowner with plow truck mentality getting a few bucks for drives, and while doing them trying to figure out how the other guys are making the big bucks..
> i quote high, for plowing and salting, i get contracts season and per push, i have 15 large accounts, and a couple smaller commercial. if im not making top doller for my time and effort then i will start working for someone rather then having all the pressure on my shoulders.


im not far away from you. i helped them fix the bridge crossing into it from maine when i was a kid and did bridgework. My fathers company built gas stations there and remodeled buildings. One of my uncles ran a trucking company out of there. I used to wholesale building supplies to retailers there. three years ago i was discussing financing options with a company who has done commercial construction there.. i drove through last week and i didnt see fifteen "large" accounts in the entire place so you must have them all. as far as companies not being able to take care of their own snow removal i hope your really not that naive. if they really wanted to they would. if they can start their own trucking companies and start their own contruction companies they can find a way to plow their own lot. whether or not its worth it to them is based on what your charging. i dont know about a home owner mentality but i think a "customer mentality" should be in order since they are your bread and butter. 
But yes. i am trying to figure out how some guys are making the "big bucks". why wouldnt i want to know how someone runs a successful snow removal business? sorry if my post dissappointed you i believe understanding the market your in business in is a good thing.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

why would i be concerned about plowing a contruction or trucking company lot. i never stated i did that. i would waste my time. what i was saying is. a dunkin donuts, or burger king, or walmart, and actual Companies cant plow there own lots, for a couple reasons. there insurance, liabilite issues. just to start, how does a dunkin donuts possibly plow there own lot with one of there employess, what if that employee goes to get gas and gets in a accident. you think dunkin donuts is going to cover the employee off SITE? 
i think you need to think a little less narrow minded.
actually somerworth, dover is HUGE now, maybe you drove up to the bridge, ever think to cross the border ,HAHA. 
and im sorry, but i like to place my 4 trucks on my commercial sites, and keep them on my year round accounts. i could care less about charie and joe down on west road. for 25-40 bucks.. no thanks, you can have them.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

and before you say sumthin about 4 trucks, i also got 2 bucket loaders and 2 skids


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hotshot4819;432157 said:


> and before you say sumthin about 4 trucks, i also got 2 bucket loaders and 2 skids


nope. dont have four trucks. im back to only one truck. i also sold off all my driveways i had set up dirt cheap. just six left and they are family and friends. i may not even do a couple of them. not plowing anything commercially either im just saying no. im out. least for now. i have some thinking to do.


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

Duncan90si;431865 said:


> Just some of the things that get me fuming :angry::
> Open rear differentials.


I don't get this one Duncan?Differential covers removed...?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

icebladez;432188 said:


> I don't get this one Duncan?Differential covers removed...?


he means open differential as in instead of a locker or limited slip differential.
one with least resistance spins. other one sits there and doesnt move.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

revised list.

what pizzes you/me off,
Plowers who do not plow/ posers
Plowers who cry the sky is falling the sky is falling .

Like a couple of them from above Bri.....


Your concerns are the same ones plowers have had sense the second year after plowing was invented.


Sorry bribrius you barely have a shovelers attitude let alone a plowers attitude. You are to soft.
JMO>


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;432214 said:


> revised list.
> 
> what pizzes you/me off,
> Plowers who do not plow/ posers
> ...


i needed to dump them sno. the money was there but it wasnt enough for the headache value and time. he will make more. he already carries the landscaper/snowplow insurance. between subbing and paying the insurance out it would have killed my profit. also had a sub drop out and the season hadnt even started. i would have made money but it wouldnt have made enough to make it worth the headaches.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

bribrius;432172 said:


> nope. dont have four trucks. im back to only one truck.* i also sold off all my driveways i had set up dirt cheap.* just six left and they are family and friends. i may not even do a couple of them. not plowing anything commercially either im just saying no. im out. least for now. i have some thinking to do.


So what you're saying is, the reason that you're getting / got out of plowing, is because YOU were doing them dirt cheap... not exactly everyone else??

And since you were dirt cheap, that means that everyone else will become that way??


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;432224 said:


> So what you're saying is, the reason that you're getting / got out of plowing, is because YOU were doing them dirt cheap... not exactly everyone else??
> 
> And since you were dirt cheap, that means that everyone else will become that way??


thats refering to how i let the drives go. not the actual pricing of them.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer;432214 said:


> revised list.
> 
> what pizzes you/me off,
> Plowers who do not plow/ posers
> ...


thanks, someone is atleast hear with me


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Daner;430421 said:


> Lets hear It.. tell Us what you hate about this Biz.wesport


I just LOVE when you are all done plowing for the night, you get home and are ready to sleep for about 2 days straight and a client calls saying cars can't get into their place of business because the city plow trucks have plowed snow in front of the entrances. :realmad:

You wanna tell them tough, but you go back out and do it for them anyways. Whatcha gonna do? Just for the record, it DOES show up on their invoice


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

The city plows the roads onto your already cleared sidewalks, then fines you when the walks are not cleared in 6 hours.

Also I had another contractor come into my(contracted) HOA and plow the roads out from under me, and left piles of snow everywhere, whiched turned to ice. I had no idea they left piles at the time that it happened, so I did not check it. On the next snow, I hit one of those piles with my truck and it threw me into a mailbox, which was snapped off at the ground.

I had other issues, of which I learned lessons. My contracts look different this year.

Tim


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Property Managers that never return phone calls!
People that dont want to pay minimums!
Per puch pricing for 500000 sq ft complexs
Property Managers that never return phone calls!


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

Bribus wrote:he means open differential as in instead of a locker or limited slip differential.
one with least resistance spins. other one sits there and doesnt move.
-------
Thanks!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

icebladez;432505 said:


> Bribus wrote:he means open differential as in instead of a locker or limited slip differential.
> one with least resistance spins. other one sits there and doesnt move.
> -------
> Thanks!


I thought open differential = one with a blown cover, as in broken!!!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Small driveways that run right up to the garage...and no place to put the snow

Feet dragers...there In a big rush for us to give them a price on the job...then they take there sweet time geting back to you... then the grounds frozen and the stakes have to go In...you give them a phone call and the secretary answers and says hes busy with a client now...errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;432527 said:


> I thought open differential = one with a blown cover, as in broken!!!


Well I don't like that either!! 

I dislike "one wheelie peelie" or open diff rear ends, its just annoying. I have 2 trucks currently and I just recently sold a 3rd, all had atleast a factory limited slip if not an aftermarket unit.

A friend of mine insisted that I'm not going to be able plow anything with my C3500 dump this winter. My response to him was, "when you are in 4WD you have a total of 2 wheels spinning, I have 4 spinning in my dually with the Eaton posi in the rear." Now granted steering is going to be sub par, but I plow nothing but open, flat, large plazas with this truck and it will push with the best of them.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

when i am crusing alot looking for an account or street, and see it so i hit the brakes and just slide. i keep sliding and slide past the account. the whole time letting off the brakes and reappling them to try and slow down.


----------



## Oldninja (Oct 20, 2007)

Cars that park at the end of a row where you gotta pile snow, cars that park in the middle of a lot that move right after you get done cleaning around them, cars that don't move for weeks on end in the middle of the lot,cars.... you see where I'm goin' don't ya. Oh yeah and speed bumps!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Idiot driver's! When they call for snow and there is NOTHING! Most of all..........Guys who bid $1.00 per hour for 150yrds of sidewalks to win a bid! Yes thats not a miss print!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Got a new one today. Customer calls and says "I need to get out to go to work." Im already in route so I say "no problem". (But I think "you've lived here for 3 years now and you know it is going to snow every year. Dont you think its time to sell the sports car and get an all wheel drive since you live at the bottom of a hill?") I plow the six inches, and go about my business. 10 hours later I get another phone call from the same client. He says, "it warmed up and the snow melted today, are you going to charge me for the visit this morning since it was going to melt anyways?"

All I can say is wow.

People today are idiots. They all want instant gratification, but dont want to pay for this luxury.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*things I hate*

wheel chocks that are frozen to the ground, and those rubber speed-bumps that are driven in with spikes. Oh, and newer lots without the final lift of asphalt.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll play along

1. People that ask way to many questions.
2. Great accounts that wait till you are booked up to call you.
3. Wealthy Neighborhood street plowing.
4. People that complain about being low balled.
5. Trying to decide when its time to get ready for winter.
6. Being ready for winter and realizing that you wasted a week of good "Real Job" weather making it happen.
7. People that have a POS truck and they want to sub for you.
8. Not finding "GOOD" Help
9. Bidding the same jobs ""Year after year", only to lose it to the guy who does it "Year after year.
10. Judging other contractors work. "I am WAY to guilty of this"

And the biggest of all!!!!

Broke People that say "Gosh I am so broke, I really need money can you throw me some night time work?" So I throw them work. Then when it comes down to getting to the work I get "Oh I can't do it then, Can I do it next week or sometime later?" Then complain how broke they are all over again. Then after all this ask for an advance!!!!!!!!!!!!

Freaking family. lol


----------



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

The cheap one , who thinks you are a crook when there is 10" on the ground and you will not plow their drive for $30. Laugh and drop plow on street as you pull away


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

big acres;434331 said:


> wheel chocks that are frozen to the ground, and those rubber speed-bumps that are driven in with spikes. Oh, and newer lots without the final lift of asphalt.


At this one place we do there is a couple hundred loading docks and the operation manager thought someone was steeling the wheel chocks. I told him I think you'll find them in the spring! LOL Those rubber speed bumps should be banned, they could kill someone.


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

The first 10 to 15 minutes when you wake up in the middle of the night knowing you won't be sleeping for the next 20 hours and all the stupid people who go out when its snowing and fill your parking lots


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I dont like rain


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

People who drive SSSLLLLLLLOOWWWW around town at 3am. Where are they going? get the H... out of the way, I've got snow to plow!!!! oh, yeah, and that &^%&%^&^% light that ALWAYS turns red, right before I get to it, even though there is NOBODY coming from any direction, except me, and it is 3 o'clock in the morning, and........:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Lets see, as far as plow steaks go, we only put 2 in a year, we use to steak everything, and then one day just thought, do we even see the steaks when we are plowing. Not us, so we stopped putting them in. 

Speed bumps, I will plow up to them, lift the plow 2inches or so, then drive over and drop it again, and will do this until the snow packs up...No more speed bump!!

So what do I hate:
The person who trys to "squeeze" by you when your doing something and you have a dump truck with low visibility

People who get all hot and bothered and start laying on the horn at 3am, because you are in the street for like 30sec (my solution is to just leave the pile there and let them deal with it, while I get another one)

People who back into their house or run over bushes on their property then try and blame it on the plows!:realmad:

Idiots who see you in a lot because your the only one there and then proceed to walk behind the truck, and cant figure out why your angry at a person in dark cloths, walking at a snails pace, at 2am, in a wide open lot, right behind your truck.

When you work like a ******* to clear the font half of a lot so that when people start coming they can park in the cleared areas, then they come and park in the second half of the lot, the half that isn't done.

People who look at you weird because you are driving in the out gate...with the plow down and a pile of snow in front of you.

City plows who decide not to plow one street because there are only two things on it and they both have other entrance's.

Idiots who watch you in the 350 or 550 dump truck with Boss power V on it and 4wd try to go down this road and get half way down, get stuck, back out, and cut through a other lot that is connected to the one you are trying for. Then after seeing this try to take their mini-van out that unplowed road and get stuck.

The other idiot who sees all of this happen and either thinks they can tow them out or they can make it, so they take their Buick down and get stuck about 10' from the first person. 

That both of the afore mentioned idiots have the nerve to now come ask you to pull them out.

What do others hate about me??
That mean plow guy who didn't help us when we got stuck, he just laughed and drove out the way he came in (the other plowed lot)


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Some more I thought of today.

People who have never even been in a plow truck who think its as easy as just driving around.

When the graveyard shift DJ on the rock station decides to be a talk show host insted of do his job and play music!

When people work at a place you plow and think cuz they work there they can tell you where to push the snow to, pile it, do this, do that, Forget U!!:yow!: I only listen to the property manager, not you.:realmad:

And lastly when you are with family or freinds and its snowing and they say, "oh! why arnt you plowing??" (look out side and there are flurries falling and about half an inch on the ground)


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I used to plow for the town. I hated it when people plowing driveways just dumped it in the road figuring the town guy will get it. I'd keep most of the road clear, then go around to do clean up. If this snow was in the road, I'd have to make two runs there to get it pushed back. And it's rarely ever easy to find a good spot to turn around. I always pushed it right back in their driveways.

And the people parked on the road. I had this one narrow dead end road, no good to turn around so I backed out most of the time. Most of the time I'd just plow right up to it, front and back if I could, and angle the plow going by so I would push snow underneath too. Just so it would be a real pain to get it out. I'd get so close, I thought I'd take the cars out.

Oh, and when I lived in a condo the plow guy there doing a crappy job so he can get out quickly and telling me that there was nothing he could do about it. Every year was the same, my two spots on the ends had a half of the pile in them when he could have cleared my spots first, then turn when he did the big runs so he put it on the lawn.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

sparky8370;441649 said:


> Oh, and when I lived in a condo the plow guy there doing a crappy job so he can get out quickly and telling me that there was nothing he could do about it. Every year was the same, my two spots on the ends had a half of the pile in them when he could have cleared my spots first, then turn when he did the big runs so he put it on the lawn.


Yeah, the guy who does my grandparents house sucks to. He leaves this huge pile right next to the entrance of the driveway insted of pushing it back 10' so you can see the cars comming when you pull out. Did I mention that the speed limit on the road is 55 and there are no curbs to deal with?? I asked him the one day why he didnt do it this way and he just said "sorry, thats the best I can do." Well, Im sorry but if thats the best you can do then maybe you should give them their money back and p!ss off! I use to do the driveway with an ATV and did a better job of keeping good visibility at the road.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I used to plow comercially for a family friend, had to stop due to working a new job (I work nights) that I cant leave early like I could my old one. It would piss me off when people would think it was cool to park their 4x4 ON the snow pile and when you went to plow, you had to figure out where to put the snow.... 

I still plow my own drive plus about 5 family and friends drives, so it pisses me off when the guy that plows our work lot sees my blade on my truck and decides to leave a huge pile in front of my truck just to be a jerk.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sechracer;441769 said:


> I used to plow comercially for a family friend, had to stop due to working a new job (I work nights) that I cant leave early like I could my old one. It would piss me off when people would think it was cool to park their 4x4 ON the snow pile and when you went to plow, you had to figure out where to put the snow....
> 
> I still plow my own drive plus about 5 family and friends drives, so it pisses me off when the guy that plows our work lot sees my blade on my truck and decides to leave a huge pile in front of my truck just to be a jerk.


you sure they left snow in front of your blade to be a jerk? i have seen that kind of thing before and there were no bad intentions behind it only funny or good ones.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

sechracer;441769 said:


> I used to plow comercially for a family friend, had to stop due to working a new job (I work nights) that I cant leave early like I could my old one. It would piss me off when people would think it was cool to park their 4x4 ON the snow pile and when you went to plow, you had to figure out where to put the snow.... .


That one is a no brainer...keep adding to the pile and see if they think its cool to get their 4x4 towed off the pile cuz they were being ********.



sechracer;441769 said:


> I still plow my own drive plus about 5 family and friends drives, so it pisses me off when the guy that plows our work lot sees my blade on my truck and decides to leave a huge pile in front of my truck just to be a jerk.


That is just uncalled for.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I see a few Dee-Da Dee's try to climb the huge snow plows at a local big strip mall. They end up stuck 1/2 way up the pile. Even my Brother tried it and got stuck on the pile in a Chevy Tracker. Duh - it's not hard packed snow.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

bribrius;441774 said:


> you sure they left snow in front of your blade to be a jerk? i have seen that kind of thing before and there were no bad intentions behind it only funny or good ones.


Considering that my truck was the only one in the entire row with a pile in front of it, yeah, I would deem that as intentional. As for funny intentions, I wouldnt mind it so bad if I actually knew the guy that plows it.

Micki, actually, if they were stuck on the pile when I went to plow, I usually left 1 or 2 blade fulls infront of the pile. Just to rub in the fact that they have to get pulled off the pile.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Clients that make up +/- 2% of my business that keep telling me how rich they're making me!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

I caution tape off the lots' exits and entrances whenever possible.........it really helps alot w/ the SNEAKERS......ALSO PROPERTY OWNERS TRYING TO BEAT YOU DOWN ON PREVIOUS QUOTED PRICE OR INCREMENT AMOUNTS


----------

